# New Lead Pot



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

My brother picked this up for me at a yard sale. 
I have never used one like this.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> My brother picked this up for me at a yard sale.
> I have never used one like this.


Those are unsafe ones... I use the screw on 20lbs propane tank


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

See if it can melt/burn the hat on your table.:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Not my table. Lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool find... I've looked at antique lead pots on eBay.. One day I'd like to get one.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

selling it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cool find... I've looked at antique lead pots on eBay.. One day I'd like to get one.


To use or pizz in it ?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

As a piece of plumbing history.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Every now and then I will break out the lead pot of I am pouring a lot of joints. But it has been awhile since I have needed to. I usually just use my A-14 tip on my turbo torch it is much faster and easier to do in a ditch. Here in Mass the first 5 joints must be lead and oakum in commercial buildings.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

gusty60 said:


> selling it?


No. I will shine it up a bit and keep in the office as a decoration.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Those are unsafe ones... I use the screw on 20lbs propane tank


Gave up on those for a floor furnace that uses a hose, not as easy to knock over.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cool find... I've looked at antique lead pots on eBay.. One day I'd like to get one.


There's one on there kinda like this one. I had never seen one like this and was curious what era they were used.


----------



## drainpro (Feb 1, 2013)

nice collection


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

drainpro said:


> nice collection


Who are you couponing your services in the zone without the proper intro???


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Who are you couponing your services in the zone without the proper intro???


SharkBayte, maybe?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

HSI said:


> My brother picked this up for me at a yard sale.
> I have never used one like this.


The other day I posted abount my blog ... That furnace is pictured on the antiques page. Personally that white gas [naptha] furnace is what we used. As to the blow torch that was used to make the solder joints on the first copper DWV system ... The best part is where the job was, it was a fireman's house he almost $hit when he saw us using it to solder with.
My boss in those days did not spend much on tools.

http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools.html again!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Every now and then I will break out the lead pot of I am pouring a lot of joints. But it has been awhile since I have needed to. I usually just use my A-14 tip on my turbo torch it is much faster and easier to do in a ditch. *Here in Mass the first 5 joints must be lead and oakum in commercial buildings.*


What do you mean by 1st 5 joints?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

The the fittings for the front wall clean out must poured joints no push rubbers or no hub bands allowed.


----------

